# Doogy Spa Day @ Bella's Little Angels



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Once a month we go to see our friends @ Bella's and help give all 35 (there are 2 new dogs) their puppy bubble baths. Not all of them are fans of this, but they do like all the attention, massages, brushings, hugs and kisses they get after the initial bath. Becky and I do all the baths, nails and clippings and my hubby does the towel dry and brush outs. Of course we have candles lit and a few wine coolers to set the mood. It is a lot of work but also a lot of fun and something my hubby and I enjoy helping out with. I am not going to post pics of all 35 dogs but I will post some of the best pics and try to name them all for you. Enjoy>>>

Dakota:








Cole:








Lacy:








Rose (Mr. Moose's mommy):








Jager:








Chance hoped in with Rachael:








Tucker:








Zorro:








Ginny:








Trevette (Mr. Moose's daddy):








Baths from A>Z (Zorro to the left Abby on the right):


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

A few of Abby and I:
























Iris>>Jasper's little sister:








Jasmine:








Ms. Madison:








Chance:








Rose w/ her son and mine Mr. Moose:








Cole:








Patrick:








Gizmo:








Teddy:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr. Poo Bear>>>new addition:








Holly:








Max:
















Grace:








Belle:








Coach:








Daisy>>Jasper's mom who is 5 weeks pregnant:
















Chunk>>>he is a 3 person job:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Angel:








Patrick getting the full treatment:








Oscar looking all spiffy when he was done:


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Cute pups!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh my word! I am exhausted bathing 2 (who do not like baths). You guys are like superheroes to me!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Awww!!! so sweet they all look like sweet hearts.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

OH I love gizmo. He is so cute!! What an awesome variety of chi s. I want to visit too.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

barefoot said:


> OH I love gizmo. He is so cute!! What an awesome variety of chi s. I want to visit too.


 Our chi visits are the thing I look forward to the most out of anything my hubby and I do. Just so you know Gizmo is a little girl.


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Loved all of them !! Very cute


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh how lovely. They are all sooo cute. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe that so nice. So cute they are.


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, how tiring! But yet how fun.. thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Claudinha said:


> Loved all of them !! Very cute


I gotta admit I love all of them to They sure can put a smile on your face and a song in you heart:hello1:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Gotta admit the first thing I thought was how ever can you care for 35 Chi's? But it's obvious how well they are taken care of and loved. Must be just lovely to have that many furbabies to cuddle with totally jealous!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

mooberry said:


> Gotta admit the first thing I thought was how ever can you care for 35 Chi's? But it's obvious how well they are taken care of and loved. Must be just lovely to have that many furbabies to cuddle with totally jealous!


It is quite a bit of work....Bella's owners have 3 teenagers who help with the dogs and house work, the entire house is hard wood floors which are mopped 3-4 times a day and as you can see we help with baths. My hubby and I went up last month and helped install/build a new doggy run to so they have a big deck and lots more yard access. I guess you could say it's a team effort to care for them all. Besides the 35 dogs there are 9 pups and 2 litters on the way in July


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Forgot to ad Mel's pic:









She likes a full body massage


----------

